

Innovation at Google - auxbuss
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Innovation-at-Google

======
auxbuss
Surprised this got no traction. It is one of the best "getting started" talks
I've seen for a while. Real ideas based on real world experience from a
company that is demonstrably successful at innovation. Seriously, well worth
viewing.

